# Girlfriend looking to lose weight



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry if poste in wrong section.

The girlfriend is looking to lose some weight around her stomach, hips and bum.

Shes abit insecure about joining the gym right away.

What exercises could I have her do?

Have a bike and rower in garage along with some of my old weights and bench.

Took her through a light leg and back workout yesterday with some hit cardio to finish.

We both walk for 50 minutes each night.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

First place to start is diet definately. Get your diet clean work out how many calories you are eating and make sure you cut it. Running is good for stomach. Plus sit ups, crunches etc but when they start getting easier add a weight


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Send her round mine and we can go though some bedroom based exercises.....an alternative would be fasted cardio in the mornings


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've moved it to a more relevant sections.

Diet is very important so maybe post her stats and diet on here for people to look at?

IMO, it's important to find a routine that she is likely to stick to. I've been given routines in the past that I've just hated and so couldn't motivate myself to stick to so I worked on one that suits me for now


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

My gf sorted her diet and cycled Clen and lost 21lbs for her holiday.

No pics before you all start :lol:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Dux said:


> My gf sorted her diet and cycled Clen and lost 21lbs for her holiday.
> 
> No pics before you all start :lol:


pics or i call bs


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Bashy said:


> *Send her round mine and we can go though some bedroom based exercises*.....an alternative would be fasted cardio in the mornings


Ten seconds of laying there bored wondering if its in yet isnt going to burn many calories for her is it??!!

Definatly as said above, get diet cleaned up and you will be amazed at the results it can give you.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Get her to join up


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fat said:


> Get her to join up


Fats is right she will get an idea of what she wants then.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Also if she is not used to doing much with regards working out dont beast her to within an inch of her life, start gently, bit of power walking, leg raises. touching toes etc. If you beast her she want wanna know again.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

hotchy said:


> pics or i call bs


Says the man with no avatar


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

My gf is in a similar boat, I've got her doing fasted cardio every day, power walking at the minute with me. Then we've got a little bench at home with some weights so been doing very light squats, bench, deads and some shoulder press.

All very light for now, but she seems to be enjoying it with me at home rather than in the gym feeling all self conscious.

Her diet is clean and very low carbs at the moment.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

As everyone said diet is the key and hardcore cardio if you kinow what I'm saying 

My gf has lost a stone in a year mostly from eating healthy, having a great sex life and smoking marijuana. Marijuana is proven to encouage weight loss. I read up somewhere that they might be making a pill for it soon ideally for weight loss.

http://theweek.com/article/index/225332/the-future-of-weight-loss-a-marijuana-diet-pillnbsp


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Moonbeam said:


> As everyone said diet is the key and hardcore cardio if you kinow what I'm saying
> 
> My gf has lost a stone in a year mostly from eating healthy, having a great sex life and smoking marijuana. Marijuana is proven to encouage weight loss. I read up somewhere that they might be making a pill for it soon ideally for weight loss.
> 
> http://theweek.com/article/index/225332/the-future-of-weight-loss-a-marijuana-diet-pillnbsp


I highly doubt the purpose yous are smoking up is to lose weight haha

but yeah...i lost about 2 stone when i was 16 and became a heavy stoner, mainly because i was too late to get up and stuff my face, i was sitting in my mates garage playing crash team racing and worms for the ps-1


----------

